# July 2019 ~ Please Share your Day...



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Well, here we are the first of July 1st... Happy Canada Day...Yesterday I worked on the driveway again, filling the potholes, well until I got a sugar low, and felt like sh*t till I was able to get the sugar up, and then suffered from a sugar high! So to say I didn't get as much done as I wanted to. So today hope to work on driveway and pool deck. Suppose to be sunny and warm today... Have a GREAT day Kids...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

Lunchtime now. I've got washing and drying done.

Since we returned from Spain on Friday we've spent a lot of time fixing up the lawns and shrubs,  and planting flowers, and putting up new border fencing ... . It's been really hot!!

Today it's in the low 70's sunny with a little fluffy cloud, but verrry humid!!

I've just parcelled up some stuff to send abroad to my DD .. annd later this afternoon, I'm taking my car to get the Brakes seen to ....dunno if they'd seized on while I was away but they're not working as they should since I've been gone!!

Last day of Hubs holiday, back to work for him tomorrow, and much as he loves his job, he rally doesn't want to go back , he finds so much to do here,


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi Mike,wishing you a happy Canada Day.I heard a couple fireworks on my side of the border last night
This morning,I'll be at one of the places I volunteer  each week
This afternoon,I'll be walking my friend's dog Sue


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

ooops sorry , meant to wish you a  too


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2019)

Well, it's 2:50 am this fine Tuesday morning, The pups we were dog sitting, were all picked up yesterday, and last night. Today is breakfast boys with the fellas... Got all the potholes finished yesterday afternoon... Still, have quite a bit of pea stone left over, But I'll watch next time it rains if we still need more stone. So today after breakfast I can continue on putting the railing on the pool deck for the Grandson.

I should think seriously about getting my A%& to bed for a few hours of work... I find I get so addicted (there's a word for double letter game)reading and joining into the treads... Thank you Matrix and fellow moderators and members for making this a fantastic place to hang my ball cap... Hope YOU all have a GREAT Tuesday...


----------



## terry123 (Jul 2, 2019)

Spent a lot of time just trying to get here.  Don't care for this format at all.  Way too much trouble trying to get here. Guess I am the only one having problems. Other than that my sister has been in hospital with a massive nose bleed.  They live out on a farm with good medical at least an hour away.  They finally got it stopped and I have been waiting to get the word whether to go or not.  So far so good.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 2, 2019)

An african woman who minds kids after school was racially abused by a 6 year old. I witnessed it. Shes a nice person but no one deserves that. I found out later the kid got in big trouble for it. and fair enough too.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 2, 2019)

This morning I watered the plants/flowers in our community garden even though it was lightly raining
This afternoon,I took my friend's dog for his afternoon walk,we didn't go far since it was a bit humid
Then I went to the bank Sue


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 2, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Spent a lot of time just trying to get here.  Don't care for this format at all.  Way too much trouble trying to get here. Guess I am the only one having problems. Other than that my sister has been in hospital with a massive nose bleed.  They live out on a farm with good medical at least an hour away.  They finally got it stopped and I have been waiting to get the word whether to go or not.  So far so good.


Terry,sorry to hear about your sister,I hope she gets discharged soon,feels better Sue


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2019)

Got up and had coffee and a cheetos-like food (!)  lol.  Watched some cowboy tv, took the dog to the Vet.  It was so hot out and my AC in  my car is not working.  I quickly rolled down the windows when we got back in the car and drove off to circulate the car's air!  I need to get my AC fixed.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

Got my renewal for my car insurance today. No Claims, , and with years of no claims discount , been with them for 14 years , and yet they'd raised my premium by an obscene amount.

Went online to a comparison site, and got a 'Like for like' policy even with a few extras added on  and it cost me £300 less... !

Insurance companies are robbers who rely on people just automatically allowing their insurance to continue without question


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Got my renewal for my car insurance today. No Claims, , and with years of no claims discount , been with them for 14 years , and yet they'd raised my premium by an obscene amount.
> 
> Went online to a comparison site, and got a 'Like for like' policy even with a few extras added on  and it cost me £300 less... !
> 
> Insurance companies are robbers who rely on people just automatically allowing their insurance to continue without question


I agree about insurance companies.  We have to shop carefully to find the best ones with the best rates.  My rate of car insurance is pretty low and because I have no coverage on my car, only if I hit someone.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 2, 2019)

Spent today at home just relaxing and raising and lowering the Air conditioner. Because of my thyroid problems I am always freezing,while on the other hand my husband is always hot ! So when he sees me with a sweater on and covered with a blanket he shuts the air. Then when I see him sweeting I put it back on. And this is how we have been spending our day so far,


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 2, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Spent a lot of time just trying to get here.  Don't care for this format at all.  Way too much trouble trying to get here. Guess I am the only one having problems. Other than that my sister has been in hospital with a massive nose bleed.  They live out on a farm with good medical at least an hour away.  They finally got it stopped and I have been waiting to get the word whether to go or not.  So far so good.


Sorry to hear about your sister. I hope everything will be alright with her. I'm doing pretty good on the new forum. As soon as I can figure out how to post a video I'll be fine. I've gotten a lot of advice and hopefully I will be able to understand it. I hope you stay.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I agree about insurance companies.  We have to shop carefully to find the best ones with the best rates.  My rate of car insurance is pretty low and because I have no coverage on my car, only if I hit someone.


I have fully comprehensive....

The cheapest car insurance here..(dunno if it's the same in the USA) is 3rd party fire and theft.. which means  if you hit someone you're not covered, and have to pay out of pocket for the damage  ..but you're covered if someone hits you..or if you're car is stolen!

Fully Comp covers everything including legal fees... if needed, and I also have a No claims discount, which means in essence if I make a claim, then it doesn't affect my premiums the next year .. . Also I'm covered for breakdowns and   if I lose my car keys or even my house keys, they'll send a locksmith out !!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 2, 2019)

This morning the building services folks came and installed a new automatic door closure on the front door of my apartment, city code violation.

Went to the drug store and picked up a 90 day supply of insulin.  I noticed that the U&C is up to $2,239.99 for a 90 day supply.  The next order will fall within the dreaded Medicare donut hole and I think I will be responsible for 37% of the cost.  It's still cheaper than my premiums under the affordable care act but I don't see how people without insurance survive.

A quick trip to Walmart and then home for the day.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Spent a lot of time just trying to get here.  Don't care for this format at all.  Way too much trouble trying to get here. Guess I am the only one having problems. Other than that my sister has been in hospital with a massive nose bleed.  They live out on a farm with good medical at least an hour away.  They finally got it stopped and I have been waiting to get the word whether to go or not.  So far so good.



@terry123  I hope your sis will get well quickly!


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 2, 2019)

Had lunch with my dearest and oldest friend.  We go back over sixty years!
Can't always get together because of health and other reasons, so it is great
when we can.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Spent a lot of time just trying to get here.  Don't care for this format at all.  Way too much trouble trying to get here. Guess I am the only one having problems. Other than that my sister has been in hospital with a massive nose bleed.  They live out on a farm with good medical at least an hour away.  They finally got it stopped and I have been waiting to get the word whether to go or not.  So far so good.



Prayers for your Sister, Terry




moviequeen1 said:


> This morning I watered the plants/flowers in our community garden even though it was lightly raining
> This afternoon,I took my friend's dog for his afternoon walk,we didn't go far since it was a bit humid
> Then I went to the bank Sue



Thank you!



hollydolly said:


> Got my renewal for my car insurance today. No Claims, , and with years of no claims discount , been with them for 14 years , and yet they'd raised my premium by an obscene amount.
> 
> Went online to a comparison site, and got a 'Like for like' policy even with a few extras added on  and it cost me £300 less... !
> 
> ...



Something we do every couple of years, You need to because I feel they just take you @ Face Value and charge YOU whatever, and sometimes I think insurance is a scam... You pay, and if late they are all over you, but when YOU need you have to fight for what you have been paying for over and over...




Aunt Bea said:


> This morning the building services folks came and installed a new automatic door closure on the front door of my apartment, city code violation.
> 
> Went to the drug store and picked up a 90 day supply of insulin.  I noticed that the U&C is up to $2,239.99 for a 90 day supply.  The next order will fall within the dreaded Medicare donut hole and I think I will be responsible for 37% of the cost.  It's still cheaper than my premiums under the affordable care act but I don't see how people without insurance survive.
> 
> A quick trip to Walmart and then home for the day.



I get so upset about what they charge diabetics, and other diseases for their meds, and they are so cheap on things that don't really matter...

Well had breakfast with the guys yesterday, talked about sports, politics, our days and etc. Came home and worked on pool deck some more.  Sold my camera, and have a few other things to sell... And late to get to bed again...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 3, 2019)

Ordered a new bathroom from a local showroom. Their prices looked ridiculous, but they give good discounts so now I'm waiting for the bits to arrive.  The real problem is that I'll have to lift part of the bathroom floor to see what alterations I need to make to the plumbing, and then make sure I have all the bits I need.

My father was in the building trade and I picked up most of the skills I need to do the job. I can do most tasks myself except plastering.  My father was an expert at it, but it's one skill I never learned.  Mrs. L can do a pretty decent job of plastering, so I'll leave that to her.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 3, 2019)

This morning I'll be volunteering in business office at my church doing my weekly 'jobs' because church will be closed Thurs&Fri for July 4th holiday
This afternoon,I'll be taking my favorite dog,Aker on his afternoon walk,then sit in the community garden with couple other residents Sue


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

It's a hot day today, but I've not been in the garden, I've been cleaning the whole house upstairs and down!! ..... just finished cleaning the kitchen floor and hallway on my hands and knees... painful , but I can't find any mop that will do the job well enough , so  now I'm done cleaning I've stopped for a little rest ..I'm really out of breath! I'm not a slow worker, if I don't work fast I lose interest and only do half the job, so now I'm worn out!! Just gotta put all the cleaning stuff away and I'm done!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 3, 2019)

Not much cleaning here just a lick and a promise!

Hot and humid today.

Picked up my mail and stopped at the grocery store.

The refrigerator is full, the bills are paid and I'm in until the 5th!

Have a safe Fourth of July!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

oooh you reminded me Bea...I have a bill to pay..must do that now before I forget....


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

It was sunny, warm  and breezy on my morning walk today ..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 4, 2019)

When I woke up around 6am,it was already 71,took my early walk to buy NYT
When I got back,watered the plants/flowers in our community garden
At 9,I'll be taking my favorite dog,Aker on his morning walk.I won't be taking him later,it will be too hot/humid
 This afternoon plan to sit in community garden in shade reading my book Sue


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2019)

Good Morning, Well the railing is complete on the pool deck, all I have to do now is paint it... But too hot for that.  I'll show pictures in the next few days. Also, yesterday took my puppy boys to get their nails done. Also spent an hour and a half in the pool. Today have to drive up to the brother - in -laws and help him put new rear shocks on his car, and stand and be a guide while he cleans his wood stove chimney. Going to miss the Grandson's visit today... So that's about it for me today... Have a GREAT day peeps... and keep cool and drink lots of water where you can...

Happy Birthday my American Friends...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2019)

Just staying in today since it's going to be very, very warm and humid.  I don't like to be outside when it's that way.  I will do some cleaning around here and already got a little done of what I need to do to prepare me for upcoming events.   So tv and relaxation are also on my agenda today...should go okay....


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning, Well the railing is complete on the pool deck, all I have to do now is paint it... But too hot for that.  I'll show pictures in the next few days. Also, yesterday took my puppy boys to get their nails done. Also spent an hour and a half in the pool. Today have to drive up to the brother - in -laws and help him put new rear shocks on his car, and stand and be a guide while he cleans his wood stove chimney. Going to miss the Grandson's visit today... So that's about it for me today... Have a GREAT day peeps... and keep cool and drink lots of water where you can...
> 
> Happy Birthday my American Friends...
> 
> View attachment 71728


I  hope you have a good day Mike and thank you!  I'm not really celebrating, just another day for me.  Took the dog out early to avoid the fireworks.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I  hope you have a good day Mike and thank you!  I'm not really celebrating, just another day for me.  Took the dog out early to avoid the fireworks.



I hope YOU have a very Happy and Cool day Ruthanne... God Bless...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> I hope YOU have a very Happy and Cool day Ruthanne... God Bless...


Thank you!    I'll have the AC on for sure later..


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy 4th of July!!  It has cooled off a bit here, only 79 now (5:20 am) and predicted high 106.  We are busy finalizing sale of house here (closing is next week), and packing/boxing things up for the move back to Ohio.  Next 2 weeks are not going to be any fun


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 4, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> Happy 4th of July!!  It has cooled off a bit here, only 79 now (5:20 am) and predicted high 106.  We are busy finalizing sale of house here (closing is next week), and packing/boxing things up for the move back to Ohio.  Next 2 weeks are not going to be any fun








Have a safe trip!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone... Well, I am still green side up... But not sleeping the best tonight... Have lots of heartburn... 

Well, yesterday went over to help the Brother -in - law putting his shocks on the truck... took us about 15 minutes a side... Was too hot to go up and do the wood stove chimney, so told him I would come over and be his safety man again next week when it's supposed to be a little cooler so we can do his chimney... Ended up having very high sugar after 2 and 1/2 tall boy beers, I know better than that.  Felt like S&%t after that, very sleepy and no patience and also started a drug withdrawal 1/2 way home. Should have changed my pain patch yesterday morning. Usually, do it on Fridays, but been sweating so much, it probably drained my patch.

So that was my day yesterday, today I need to cut the grass in the puppy boys area. And hopefully going to start working on the back deck in the boy's area, and move the clothesline...

I hope YOU all have a GREAT Friday...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 5, 2019)

Yesterday it was hot/humid in WNY,Buffalo got to 89
When it gets this humid,my energy is zapped.I spent part of the afternoon sitting in the shade with my next door neighbor,1 other resident.Last night,went to bed at 10 with the fan on  didn't hear many of the fireworks
This morning at 6:15,took my early walk ,already 74 with a slight breeze,another steamy day.I'll walk the dog later this morning,no other plans for the day Sue


----------



## ronaldj (Jul 5, 2019)

We had a big shindig yesterday the 4th, children, grandchildren, sisters, brothers, friends …fireworks so today I will be picking up and putting away our yard, yes I only get my yard out once a year, first a coffee and walk through the flower garden.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

Woke up to  QUIET this morning, after a very loud, and rowdy evening yesterday.  (The fireworks went on forever it seemed.)  I still have a sound machine, and that along with the TV turned up worked to keep my doggy calm.  
It was a nice morning for a walk around the complex,  not too hot or humid yet.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 5, 2019)

Still hot and humid until at least Sunday!

I've been puttering around the kitchen, cleaning the fridge and doing side work.  I hard-boiled three eggs, made some celery sticks, whipped some chopped stuffed olives into a brick of cream cheese and filled the iced tea jug.  No cooking, other than toasting a muffin, for the next couple days.

The dishes are done, the garbage and recyclables are bagged up.  I need to jump in the shower and head out to do a couple of very minor errands. 

I'll be home before the rest of the world stumbles out of bed and finishes their coffee.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 6, 2019)

Well still green side up...

Well very hot here, yesterday was 41 degree's Celsius with humidity and feels like that right now outside....

Yesterday, I cut grass by tractor, and weed eater... Still, have the other 1/2 of the property to do today... Worked some, pool some...

Well, I hope YOU all have a wonderful weekend...
Mike


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 6, 2019)

Another day of Hell on Earth. My partner threatened not to do the washing, my dog threatened not to enjoy his walk and there was very little of interest on TV. Nobody has got it worse than me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 6, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> Another day of Hell on Earth. My partner threatened not to do the washing, my dog threatened not to enjoy his walk and there was very little of interest on TV. Nobody has got it worse than me.


----------



## toffee (Jul 6, 2019)

my day is watching tennis on tv -- especially nadal sexy Spaniard …...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 6, 2019)

I woke up around 6,thanks to the birdies chirping.
I took my early walk around 6:30,still humid but with a slight breeze,watered the plants in the garden
I'll try&finish reading my latest book"Songs of Americaatriotism,Protest,and the Music that Made a Nation" co authored by Presidential historian Jon Meacham{fan of his} country singer,Tim Mc Graw Sue


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 6, 2019)

*Hot!*


----------



## toffee (Jul 6, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> I woke up around 6,thanks to the birdies chirping.
> I took my early walk around 6:30,still humid but with a slight breeze,watered the plants in the garden
> I'll try&finish reading my latest book"Songs of Americaatriotism,Protest,and the Music that Made a Nation" co authored by Presidential historian Jon Meacham{fan of his} country singer,Tim Mc Graw Sue


 love tim McGraw --


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)

G'day Folks, Still trying to figure out where this weekend went, It almost feels like yesterday was Friday evening. Well after I wrote Saturday morning, Mom (Lorie's Mom) called and said her pool was overflowing from the rain they got, we didn't get a drop. So off we went, Lorie and I, and our pups... Got the pool down where it was supposed to be, Lorie vacuumed the pool. We got home at about 4:30 that afternoon... Really too late to get into anything...

Yesterday we got up about 9... had our morning coffee out on our front deck, and listened to the birds chirping... Love listening to the Cardinals. Watching the Robins pull the worms out, and the chipmunks running around... Well, we decided we would work on the property and got started, cut the other 1/2 of the property, did some weed eating... Lorie got the pool deck set up, and began pulling weeds from the garden... Before we knew it was 5: 30 pm...

Saw something on the internet (Pinterest) and wanted to try it... Where you cut off young branches of a tree, cut off all growth, and put the sticks in about 2 inches of water, and do the cap up... every couple of days open the bottle to get more oxygen and eventually the tree will start rooting.  So, for now, I did 2 apple branches and a Jamaican Lilac... So time will tell... if it works, there are a few more trees on the property I want to try...

So, today I had a doctors appointment @ 8:20 am, so I should think about getting my a$% to bed...

Hope everyone has a GREAT Monday...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 8, 2019)

I'll be at one of my volunteer places this morning
This afternoon,will be taking my favorite dog,Aker on his  walk,then sit in the garden with couple other residents


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2019)

Good Morning Ladies, Gents... 
Well, yesterday was very unproductive,  Went to the doctors, then on the way home, had a coffee with a very good friend down at the river, chatted, and watched the kids in the dragon boats, getting their lessons at day camp... Then came home, and had a nap, well slept till 5 pm... Had dinner, the wife and I watched the soaps, then back to bed, slept till 2 this morning, got up, looked around here, and played my daily games, then back to bed.. and Got up at 6:15.

And today is breakfast day with the boys... Might hit the golf ball for a bit today out the back 40...

Have a GREAT day all!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

Too early to give a report.  It's noon, but it's cloudy.. and I've done nothing this morning except make tea , open the mail and have a convo on whatsapp with my daughter...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 9, 2019)

Today is my other volunteer morning at Canopy of Neighbors,doing some filing,calling members
The rest of the day I may sit in our community garden reading my book this afternoon


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 10, 2019)

This morning around 10,I'll walk to the independent bookstore{am a member,get 10% off each book} to see what  looks good to purchase


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2019)

Been searching reviews of new cars that I might like, haven't come up with anything yet that has all the requirements I need...

In between I've been dusting the bedrooms.. changed the beds, and got the washing on... 

Sun is out, so I'm sitting in the garden now on the swing seat,  with my Ipad  waiting for the machine to finish, so I can get the washing in the dryer...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

Been up all night since I napped late yesterday and then had coffee this morning so I am . Took the dog out this morning and wow did she ever poop a lot. Must be the carrots I gave her last night!   It's supposed to be 90 F here today so I've got the AC on already as it will be humid, too.  No real plans for today but will be watching my favorite game shows in a few minutes.  Staying indoors till night.  Going out in the heat would only make me ill.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2019)

Good Morning, 
Hmmm slept all night, and slept in, That does NOT happened too often for me, and haven't got lots of time right now, because adding on the the deck, and tomorrow Lorie is going away with her sister, and Mom, and nieces, an all-girls weekend, so want to get as much of the extension that I can do with help... I will be back in conversations tomorrow and playing some games... Hope YOU all have a GREAT day...
Mike


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2019)

Not sure if is Good Night or Good Morning...

Anyhow, G'day Folks...

Well worked on part of the extension on the deck today, got a ways to go yet... But extended the front part of the deck so I can get rid of the laundry pole that is right in the way when you open the door... Have a few pics to share... My pups aren't very happy with me, cuz I didn't get the staircase back in... But will work at if for the next few days... I noticed on my phone I don't have a complete picture of the pool deck, but will take one tomorrow to show you...


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2019)

Continuation of pictures...






These were from the start of the railing on the pool to keep my Grandson Safe...





 In the morning I will take pictures of the end job to show


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2019)

And Picture of our fire the other night... Hope I am NOT boring anyone...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi Mike,thanks for sharing your pics of the deck
My volunteer morning at my church,no other plans today Sue


----------



## Lara (Jul 11, 2019)

This morning something special happened. I observed a big strong fit man pull into a handicapped parking space and walked into the Grocery store with zero physical impairments. I could tell by his muscles that he works out. He checked out in front of me after complaining to the cashier that seniors should get more of a discount on Thursdays. He leaves.
Then I'm checking out my dozen eggs and I say to the cashier...

ME: I don't like that guy because he parked in a handicapped space and there are no stickers on his windshield or license plate.
CASHIER: _(in a fun black southern accent)_ Hon, I just say God bless em'. God's watchin' him so I don't have to. God's watchin' all of us.
ME: Well isn't that the truth. Lord knows I've done a few wrong things in my life.
CASHIER: There ya' go.
ME: Thank you for reminding me.
CASHIER: Hon, we all have ta' remind each other...now don't we.
ME: Yes we do. You've turned my day around 

I just love her ❤


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 11, 2019)

Hot and humid!

My doorbell rang this morning, first time in several years.  It was one of my neighbors trying to stir up a stink over the kids across the hall.  The kids set their trash out in the hall the night before they take it down to the dumpster on their way to work in the morning.  The trash is always properly bagged and I assume that they do it because they have a toddler, a cat, two dogs and a busy life.  Anyway, my neighbor was not happy when I told him it's not high on my list of problems with the apartment complex.  He also informed me that he had already taken it up with the people in the office.  Note to self: disconnect the doorbell!

Next stop Walmart, 'nuff said.


----------



## Lara (Jul 11, 2019)

I can't believe my day. First the cashier (post59), then I went to pick up my daughters dogs for a playdate with mine and decided to stop in Whole Foods to pick up a special vegan Non-soy-sauce my daughter recommended. I got out of my car to head for the store but unbeknownst to me I had forgotten to zip up the part of my purse that holds my cash/coins (don't remind me I just bragged over in the sudoku game thread that it's helping my short-term memory lol).

I realized as soon as I got to the middle of the store that all my cash was gone. I checked with customer service but nothing. I continued to shop when a man came up to me with my money he had found. Can you believe all the nice people in the world?!

By this time it was only 10am and 2 wonderful things have happened. I thought, maybe I should play the lottery...nah, that would more than likely ruin a perfectly good day


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

G'day again Folks...

@Lara it's a wonderful way the Lord works for us, the amazing things that happen... Praise the Lord, and God Bless Everyone here...

Well, Lorie is gone now with her Sisters and Mom, and Nieces... Left me and the boys and Ginger for the weekend... I hope she has a GREAT time... She deserves it so very much... Having a quietish day today...

But, as promised I told YOU I would take a picture of the Pool Deck with the new railing... Think I have a picture of the way it was, and the way it is now...


Pool after we installed it with no deck...


Pool Deck we built 20' X 18"


Another view of it


With the new railing

Another view, and now Grandson can't get in there without one of us...


----------



## Lara (Jul 11, 2019)

WOW!! That's awesome, Mike! It's beautiful and such a great view too. What an accomplishment. Lorie must be so proud of you. Have fun! I love the black aluminum style fence too...very attractive. 

I have one like that around my backyard for the dogs and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Lara said:


> WOW!! That's awesome, Mike! It's beautiful and such a great view too. What an accomplishment. Lorie must be so proud of you. Have fun! I love the black aluminum style fence too...very attractive.
> 
> I have one like that around my backyard for the dogs and I couldn't be happier.



Thank you for your kind words @Lara

Yes we have 15 acres, but don't like them running around out there, cuz of ticks and stuff, so I made sure I put a huge dog run in for them, they love it, especially when we have other people's pups visiting Lennie & Carls playhouse, cuz we also run a small doggy daycare and sleepovers...


----------



## Lara (Jul 11, 2019)

15 acres is a lot of land and it's gorgeous Mike! Good investment because there is only so much land in this world. I think if you keep your field mowed short then there won't be any ticks because they hang onto the tall grass waiting to jump on a host when one brushes against them. But then you've got plenty there to keep you busy. It's nice to keep it as a natural field just to look at too.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Lara said:


> 15 acres is a lot of land and it's gorgeous Mike! Good investment because there is only so much land in this world. I think if you keep your field mowed short then there won't be any ticks because they hang onto the tall grass waiting to jump on a host when one brushes against them. But then you've got plenty there to keep you busy. It's nice to keep it as a natural field just to look at too.



@Lara I keep about 4 acres cut short, especially around the boys run, the pool, where we have fires and the front, past all that long grass and lots of trees... We love it, and the wildlife that is around us...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2019)

I had a funny morning today. My daughter picked me up to go to the store. She needed to buy a plant . So while she was looking around I sat down and I heard a couple arguing. The wife was looking to buy a few magnolia plants. The husband said "We already have over a dozen of them on our lawn. Can't you pick another type of Plant. " She answered him and said "No stupid,we live on Magnolia Drive,so we should only have Magnolia plants. " He looked at her and yelled "Thank God we don't live on Cactus drive or Poison Ivy drive." I really had to control myself from laughing. Thankfully my daughter came along and we left the store. I still wonder how the couple made out.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 11, 2019)

Took my car in for  detailing at Delta Sonic. It needed a good cleaning.  A lady came in afterward rather distressed as there was a bad smell in her car, and they were not sure if they could get it out.  I tried to talk with her to cheer her up. Asked if it was spoiled food or something.  She said "Nope, my husband left the body in the trunk too long."  Umm...OK. Nice sense of humor though


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi Mike,  I'd like to jump in that pool!  Looks very inviting!  My day was quiet and I only slept, took the dog out and cooked chicken for dinner.  Haven't eaten it yet.  I'm sure the dog will love to watch me eat and hope I drop something for her..lol


----------



## Keesha (Jul 11, 2019)

My day completely sucked but I don’t wish to say why.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 11, 2019)

I got up at 7(In a different state in which I live) was sittin in the Dr.'s office at 8:30 ..left at 1:45. 

Went to the pharmacy picked up meds. Took Momma home..Drove 2 hours back home....

Set on the back porch for a while to unwind and catch up with the man....

Poured my self a toddy and ...here I am, as late as it is... all wound up with no where to go.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Keesha said:


> My day completely sucked but I don’t wish to say why.



Hope today is better for you... God Bless!!

Good Morning Folks...

Well, we had a good thunderstorm here last night... Couldn't get the boys out for the bathroom last night, and they are still sleeping... Might work on small jobs today... Still trying to wake up... Air is off, and windows open... Have a GREAT day all...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 12, 2019)

This morning I'm having a bone density test at hospital where I use to work
no other plans for the day except reading my book


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

Good luck with that @moviequeen1  !


Great pictures of the updated pool @mike4lorie ..super job!!  

@Keesha , sorry to hear you had such a bad day, hopefully all will return to better things very soon... 

Some of the stories on here had me laughing out loud, thanks folks...  I loved the story about the Magnolias...


yesterday I couldn't leave the house, so this morning I went for a walk at our local nature reserve, it's so quiet and peaceful there,..nothing there but walks, boats and birds..._ all sorts of birds..._














Got this great pic of a Grey Heron right on top of the stump of a tree....on the other side of the river bank


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> This morning I'm having a bone density test at hospital where I use to work
> no other plans for the day except reading my book



Good luck with that MQ1... Have had a few of them since I broke my leg so badly... The one I don't like it when they do the electric current test for feeling... Do not like that one at all... Good thing I only felt 1/2 of the test... One leg/foot nothing, but the other leg paid for it... But good luck with the bone density test MQ1


----------



## toffee (Jul 12, 2019)

woke up feeling yukk today not like me really - but I skimmed round the chores-and came on the forum -made me feel a little better ' tennis on 
animals fed - sun cannot make its mind up -- so one big armchair day -


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

toffee said:


> woke up feeling yukk today not like me really - but I skimmed round the chores-and came on the forum -made me feel a little better ' tennis on
> animals fed - sun cannot make its mind up -- so one big armchair day -




Close your eyes and think of Happy things,  Do something for YOU today... I hope YOU feel better... God Bless...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 12, 2019)

Damp and miserable this morning, but getting brighter now.  Spent the day painting (in the house, not art!).   Going to make a fish pie for dinner.


----------



## charry (Jul 12, 2019)

my day, ....i pushed hubby around the local bird sanctuary, then sat outside in the garden for a few hours, prior to doing 4 loads of washing , and shopping ....
its been a lovely sunny day here...


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Beautiful day for once - sunny, in the high 80's, low humidity. I finally made it to the pool!  It was wonderful, nice cool water (not too cold but not warm either), just a few other people in the pool. Nice beginning for the day.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 12, 2019)

Getting a call from a friend of mine from when we were 10yrs old. It was wonderful and made my day brighter.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2019)

Up and out to walk around the driveway for the early morning 1/2 mile walk while coffee is making and cats are fed. Stopped by the big old tree on the curve to say "morning prayers".  Watered the bananas and some other stuff.  

Had that couple cups of java and then we did our morning 3 miles.  Back in for fruit. Contemplating cutting some herbs. Daily projects, meditation with GiGI cat on my lap, and out for an early dinner tonight. Jim is following the big Vegas poker tournament and even takes the laptop out to the pool after dinner...lol.
Hopefully rinse and repeat tomorrow...sans the dinner.  Normally I cook therefore I am...lol.  No company today.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 12, 2019)

The bone density test didn't take long about 15 min,won't know anything until I see the results from my portal
The last time I had this test was a couple months before I had my partial right knee surgery 15 yrs ago


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 14, 2019)

This morning I 'll be walking to my church for our summer worship service which starts at 10
When I get home, turn on TV hopefully to see that Roger Federer beat Novak in the men's singles final at Wimbeldon
That would really make me happy Sue


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2019)

Well, here we are... Sunday... I won't admit this again, well not very often (joking)... But behind every good man, there's even a better Lady... Miss her lots, but she'll be home today... Spent the night on the sunroom floor with my 2 pups, they were terrified with the storm last night... Have to continue ripping up the carpet in the sunroom... Spread the mixture I made for mosquito's and was able to sit outside before the storm, and not get 100 bites, never saw one... Well, Ladies, and Gents... Have YOURSELVES a WONDERFUL Sunday... Cheers...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 14, 2019)

Getting ready to go to a Baby shower this afternoon. I went to one last week and there is another one scheduled for next week. I am tired already. It's hot and humid here and I wish it was a day I could just enjoy resting. At least if I was home I might be able to get my husband to relax,but I know if I'm out he will do things around the house and I would like it better if he stayed inside and not go out  in the heat.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 14, 2019)

Painting, painting painting....  Funny how when you paint one door, the rest of the room looks grubby, so you paint that, then the next room doesn't look good  and before you know it, you're painting the whole house.

Took a few minutes out to water the tomatoes and marrows and then back to painting.

Sunday is just another day here.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2019)

Very quiet Sunday here at campgrounds. Wife is working in camp office today and I’m mostly on my Kindle app passing the time reading. Will go over to circle K later for a pizza so mama doesn’t have to cook tonight.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2019)

Good Morning Peeps...

How we all doing on this fine Monday morning... It was a kewl night last night here for sleeping if YOU could sleep... Up all night again... It was 13 degree's Celcius... but suppose to get up to 35 today, and the water in the pool has turned green, took a peek at it yesterday, covers been on since Thursday. Just need to get some shock, and she'll be ready for another hot week...

Got all the carpet torn up in the sunroom... Will have to start putting down the laminate floor this afternoon, this morning I want to get the new clothesline put up, and the old one cut out this morning...

Well hope YOU all have GREAT and Safe Monday, and week... and God Bless All

Mike


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 15, 2019)

This morning is my volunteer morning at canopy of neighbors,calling some members with upcoming events if they are interested in coming to
This afternoon,I'll be walking my 'buddy boy',Aker,my close friend's dog.He's always happy to see me,tail wagging,a lick on my nose or ear makes my day


----------



## jujube (Jul 15, 2019)

In the car on our way to Virginia to visit some relatives and then on to alexandria for a couple of days for some sightseeing. Might go back to NC via skyline drive and blue ridge pkwy.


----------



## toffee (Jul 15, 2019)

had breakfast  did chores -- filled the sit on mower with petrol -did half of acre of grass lawn - went in  got out washing '
did lunch for us ' then went out and did the other half ' watered the garden ' tied up tomatoes in g/house … then dead headed roses '
then made a cuppa ' and cooked casserol for later …


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2019)

Got up feeling tired again today.  Took the doggie for a walk and it was getting hot.  Came back in and turned the AC on and it cooled off in here very nicely.  Fell asleep on the couch for a few hours and feel less tired now but wish I had more energy.  Played with the dog with her new Lamb Chop toy.  She really likes "Lammy!"  Had to tell Jasmine to stop pulling on Allison's wing feather.  She doesn't understand it really bothers Allison.  Watched the evening news.  Trying to decide what to have for my second meal today.  I have bbq ribs for later that I made last night--they are so good and tender.  I made them differently than in the past.  Hadn't had ribs in a long time.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2019)

Good Morning Ladies and Gents...

Well didn't do anything like I planned yesterday. Ended up cutting the crass, and about 1/2 of the weed whacking. No close line moved.. and looks like rain today, so doubtful it's going to happen today. Might climb under sunroom, and put another 6X6 under one corner of sunroom. Little bouncy there when the boys run through the house.

Well, today is Tuesday, so it's breakfast day with the guys today...

Ladies and Gents have a fabulous Tuesday... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2019)

This morning we are going to Syracuse to shop BJs wholesale club. Need to stock up on some everyday items we use. On the way back, we’ll stop at our local casino for lunch and a bit of gambling. That fills up our day.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 16, 2019)

When I woke up this morning at 6 it was already 72 but there was a slight breeze when I went on my early walk
Today is my other volunteer morning at Canopy of Neighbors  calling more members


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2019)

It's 4pm here...it's sunny, around 84 degrees but high humidity...

Took a bag full of my summer tops that I've barely worn to the charity shop... all too small and just taking up space..

Took our broken electric saw to the recycle centre...

Had my nails done at the salon..

Did some shopping in town , and stopped for a coffee at a little Bistro..

On the way home I stopped at a nearby farm which has a little  woodworking shop attached, where they  sell up-cycled furniture and odds and ends  and I got a glazed glass and Beechwood  Lamp table..for just £2... exactly what I've been looking for, for ages..  

I'm feeling super tired due to the humidity  , NO AC here, only fans...


----------



## charry (Jul 16, 2019)

today, has been a sunny day , had my car valeted , ready for it to be picked up thursday, sad to see it go really  ............the new car will be here monday ......
then sat in the garden with hubby all afternoon , reading my book....
going for a walk soon ,!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 16, 2019)

Went to our friends small holding this morning. A bit warm for working, but I serviced their two lawnmowers and then helped with clearing weeds.   Started preparatory work in the bathroom - hopefully the new units will be coming tomorrow.

Watched  TV programmes on the background to the Apollo moon mission.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Up and out to walk around the driveway for the early morning 1/2 mile walk while coffee is making and cats are fed. Stopped by the big old tree on the curve to say "morning prayers".  Watered the bananas and some other stuff.
> 
> Had that couple cups of java and then we did our morning 3 miles.  Back in for fruit. Contemplating cutting some herbs. Daily projects, meditation with GiGI cat on my lap, and out for an early dinner tonight. Jim is following the big Vegas poker tournament and even takes the laptop out to the pool after dinner...lol.
> Hopefully rinse and repeat tomorrow...sans the dinner.  Normally I cook therefore I am...lol.  No company today.


Sounds like a lovely day!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2019)

Went to Walmart for a few things. Poached some chicken breast and made a chicken salad. Wished I had some grapes to put in it! Fed and walked doggie, that's about it. 
90F .


----------



## Liberty (Jul 16, 2019)

RadishRose... love a chicken salad with grapes and sliced almonds!  Know what you mean. 
Today I'm trying to clean out the freezer.  Its that time of year in "paradise".  Get ready in case the power goes out...lol!
Heard from my "soul daughter", she'd love some of my big old red lilies so that's great as I was just trying to decide where to dig a new 
bed. 

Enjoy your salad, but don't forget those unforgettable green grapes next time, huh!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2019)

Liberty said:


> RadishRose... love a chicken salad with grapes and sliced almonds!  Know what you mean.
> Today I'm trying to clean out the freezer.  Its that time of year in "paradise".  Get ready in case the power goes out...lol!
> Heard from my "soul daughter", she'd love some of my big old red lilies so that's great as I was just trying to decide where to dig a new
> bed.
> ...


@Liberty, exactly, green grapes, but instead of almonds I've used toasted walnut or pecan and with tarragon, too. Next time, for sure.

Hope you don't lose power.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> Went to our friends small holding this morning. A bit warm for working, but I serviced their two lawnmowers and then helped with clearing weeds.   Started preparatory work in the bathroom - hopefully the new units will be coming tomorrow.
> 
> Watched  TV programmes on the background to the Apollo moon mission.


 we saw those documentaries too the night before last.. did you watch the 8 days to the Moon and Back? ..superb!! How anyone can believe the moon landings never happened is beyond me...


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 17, 2019)

Good Morning Kids...
Little slow this morning... Didn't do a lot yesterday, breakfast walked on the property a bit... Then fell asleep in my chair before dinner, and again after dinner till about 10:30... Had 1 ber, and I guess it caused a high sugar because that is the only time I sleep like that. Well, this morning, Have to go to town for my blood tests for the doctor next week, also have to pick up Salt for the softner, and think I need new sand for the pool filter... Well One and All, I hope YOU all have a GREAT day...
Cheers...
Mike


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 18, 2019)

Good Morning Ladies, Gentleman...
How were our days yesterday? Mine went like this, got my blood test done for next weeks Doctor's appointment... Then came home, tried to fix the pool, have to work at it some more today. Have a feeling I need to sand, but can't afford it right now, so need to work at it some more... I know it needs a backwash, but don't have a lot of water these days to spare. Will run some well water to it, but can't leave it for hours and hours...

Then, we got the new clothesline put up, take it off the pipe that as soon as you walk outside you are hitting it. So the new clothes line is up...



Then it took me 2 hours to start cutting the pipe below with all the spiders, and webs.. and only got 3/4 of the way through. Beed to buy some new blades for the saws-all to finish her off today... What a cut...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 21, 2019)

This morning,I'll walk to my church{which is 6 blocks from my apt building} for our 10am summer service
The rest of the day,read the local paper,take a couple of walks


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Spent yesterday afternoon with one of my daughter's and her family.  Went to a Tex-Mex restaurant in the neighborhood,   and then some shopping at a new store  that just opened up ... a hodgepodge of just about everything.... from surf boards  and furniture  to incense and clothing.   Interesting way to spend a hot afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2019)

We did loads yesterday.. Took the shirts to the dry cleaners, grocery shopping, got the car that hubs is selling all valeted, dealt with several enquiries about it...
Cleaned out the bird feeders, and refilled them, and put a new plate underneath to stop the crumbs falling onto the lawn and being inundated by woord pigeons and collared doves hoovering them up.

Washed and dried all the bedding...

Fitted a new lampshade on a bedside lamp in the spare room... Put together a new Tower fan...

...then took a walk around to our neighbours farmland...  










and had a drink at the local pub.... and home....

In a few minutes I'm going to help erect some new garden seating ...and tomorrow we're going to  this place....
https://www.shuttleworth.org/


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2019)

I forgot to say we dead - headed the rose bush , and cut the whole thing back a lot.. these little 2 roses are the last of them until they grow again... hubs came in and presented them to me..


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2019)

Good afternoon Ladies, Gents...
Having a rested day today, was up most of the night again... Grandbaby is gone home now, had his first-ever sleepover last night, and did very well... Not a lot else to report right now... Hope YOU all have a GREAT day Kids...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 21, 2019)

Spent the morning painting woodwork inside the house. Had lunch and then went out for a walk near the sea.  Cooked salmon for dinner and now sitting down with a bottle of Malbec.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2019)

The wooden garden chairs and table set are all built and in situ, but I'm disappointed because when I was in Spain I saw some beautiful seat cushions for it, and hubs convinced me there were cushions already in the box so no need to buy those pretty ones... he was wrong..!!   Now since searching for garden cushions here in the UK I discover they're 3 times the price I would have paid in Spain...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 22, 2019)

This morning I had a exam that had been rescheduled from  7/12,at local hospital where I use to work
After the exam,took the bus to BigLots bought a couple of things
After my lunch and 'nap',took my last walk of the day


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 22, 2019)

Dealt with septic tank problems. ~Nuff said.....


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 23, 2019)

Good Morning

Well, another quiet day yesterday. Drove my girl to the doctors, home, and then a nap, slept from about 11:30 till 4... So a very unproductive day... Lorie started the floor in the sunroom. Looks very good.  Well, today is breakfast with the guys...  so unsure where the day is going... Well, Kids, I hope YOU all have a GREAT day...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 23, 2019)

My volunteer morning at Canopy of Neighbors,couldn't be there yesterday because of my test at hospital
Afterwards, plan to take the bus to one of my favorite 'box stores',Target


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2019)

Today it's over 90 deg F, and really hot!! I've been  out for a drink with my longest and dearest friend,...but it's really too hot to be outdoors for long..and very few bars or restaurants here have AC...

However, I have more to say about yesterday... we visited a vintage air museum which is housed in 6 Big Hangers with not only old planes but a smattering of vintage vehicles , and also an onsite workshop where you can view the men restoring planes...and attached to it is also some beautiful gardens... and a restaurant..

It was a beautiful day  , we'd been there before about 10 years ago...but it was a joy to see everything again. We deliberately didn't go when there was a flying display on because of the crowds...but we did get to see a few gliders and small private planes flying...

I'll be making an album of the pictures another day  for anyone whose interested  but for now here's a sample of what we saw... and visted..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## norman (Jul 23, 2019)

Been picking green beans to freeze, harvested beets to pickle, picked cucumbers to giveaway, called my daughter who is not feeling well to tell her I love her.  (she is 60 lol ) My body is so sore from bending over to pick green beans I need a couple of pain relievers really bad, been reading about my balance issues which is... on a scale  of 1-10 with 10 being the best, I am a 4.  No brewski's for me today.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Holly,thanks for sharing the vintage plane pictures,found it fascinating Sue


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> Holly,thanks for sharing the vintage plane pictures,found it fascinating Sue


Thank you Sue, I'm pleased you liked them..  I'll make an album of more of them in the Photo thread another day..


----------



## Pappy (Jul 23, 2019)

Took the wife to Walmart to get her hair cut. I browsed around and bought a pair of shorts, cough drops and eye drops for the wife. Anymore excitement I’d would have probably had a heart attack. ZZZZZZZ


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 23, 2019)

I wanted to make a Texas sheet cake, but didn't have all the ingredients.

My son Travis came to visit for a short bit. I bet him $10 and WON. He told me the hats I'm making are ugly.

Our garbage disposal clogged up.

That's the excitement for today.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 24, 2019)

Good Morning One and all... Sitting here listening to the coyotes' howl... I like the sound they make... Well went for breakfast as I said yesterday,  came home, Buddies always come here after breakfast, where we have a McDonald's coffee, and they help around the place if I need help... Well, guess what, the very heavy pipe is out, took 4 of us to lift it 4' up and out of the deck, and very very heavy, and there is cement in the bottom where I was cutting...






So the picture didn't take of the post that we took out, will have to take another pic of it, also got the stairs started, and will have to get another pic of it. Lorie got the entire floor put down in the sunroom. So it was a very busy day around here... Today I go and see my Chronic Pain Doctor, and tomorrow morning it's my appointment with my diabetic doctor...

@hollydolly great pics, Thank you for sharing...

Well, I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... It's Hump Day...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks Mike... you're welcome, I'll be posting more in the photo thread..  I'll let you know when I've uploaded them

Good luck with the Chronic Pain doctor...hope they can do something which will help with the pain...


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 24, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Mike... you're welcome, I'll be posting more in the photo thread..  I'll let you know when I've uploaded them
> 
> Good luck with the Chronic Pain doctor...hope they can do something which will help with the pain...



Doubtful @hollydolly been going for 10 years... it's just to renew pain drugs, go every 3 months...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2019)

Sorry about that Mike...I'm still waiting for an appointment to see a Pain control clinic..been waiting 9  months now.. despite 2 requests from my consultant to the specialist London hospital...

Anyway on a lighter note, I've started posting the vintage museum pics in the Photography thread..


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Sorry about that Mike...I'm still waiting for an appointment to see a Pain control clinic..been waiting 9  months now.. despite 2 requests from my consultant to the specialist London hospital...
> 
> Anyway on a lighter note, I've started posting the vintage museum pics in the Photography thread..



Yes, @hollydolly they seem to be very hard to get into and see... There's a shortage of them for sure...

Well, another day has flown by. Saw the chronic pain doctor, and go back late September... Today is the diabetic doctor... So yet another trip to the city... Been to the city quite often lately, and I hate driving in the city...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 25, 2019)

This morning was one of my volunteer mornings {Fri is other day}at my church in business office,doing my weekly computer tasks
My afternoon walk,I went over to my close friends,Marcia&Dave to give them their copy of our church Aug newsletter.Marcia was outside in front garden,hubby Dave came out to say hello.The next thing I hear is family dog,Aker,whimpering because he heard my voice. I turned towards him,he was standing by the screen door,so I went inside.He was so happy to see me,wagging his tail.I bent down to give him a hug,he licked my nose.It made my day,love that dog


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 25, 2019)

*My day was okay but probably boring to read...lol.  It's about the same thing every day for me.  Waiting on the car shop to call me to tell me my car is done.  *
*
Dog and I took a walk this morning.  My toes were feeling strangely so took off my sock and the smallest one is swollen and red and purple.  Then I recalled I hit it into the couch last night but I didn't feel much for it to look so purpley.  I'm glad it doesn't hurt a lot.  Often when I hit one of my toes into something it hurts bad right away and isn't bruised looking.  I must have hit if at a different angle.  Hurts to touch it though.  It should be okay soon.

Finished off some banana nut bread I bought.  I just love to have my sweets at times!  My sugar reading was good this morning so I'm not worried about the cake.  
Didn't do much else but watch tv today.
*
*I hope it goes well at your Doctors' offices Mike.  *


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2019)

Today was over 100 degrees, we spent the day here....

https://www.english-heritage.org.uk/visit/places/audley-end-house-and-gardens/


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Today was over 100 degrees, we spent the day here....
> 
> https://www.english-heritage.org.uk/visit/places/audley-end-house-and-gardens/



@hollydolly,   any idea  as to when the heat wave will break?      I feel for you ... I know very well what 100 feels like, and it ain't pretty!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> @hollydolly,   any idea  as to when the heat wave will break?      I feel for you ... I know very well what 100 feels like, and it ain't pretty!


 Hopefully this Saturday Bonnie... they're forecasting showers with a high of 78...


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2019)

Not sure if it's Good Evening or Good Morning, Only cuz I haven't been to bed yet...

Doctors went well. Told me that my A!C was one of the best I've had for quite some time now, so I guess the new drug is working better than Metformin, it was starting to give me lots of stomach problems. So my A1C for this time was 5.9, and then I get home and have a high sugar which knocked me out for a couple of hours. Also told me I lost another 5 pounds, and only have 30 more to go...

Finished installing the new stairs on the deck in the dog pen... Going to work on the deck if it doesn't get as hot as they are calling, suppose to be in the '40s with humidity.

 Hope YOU all have a great Friday...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

@Bonnie , well the forecast was wrong, the rains have broken the heat by about 20 deg this morning. Currently we have Thunder & lightening storm  and heavy rain.. although now it's starting to ease off and the sun is appearing again, but at least the temps have dropped although still verrrry humid, so the fans are still working at full capacity in this house, and windows are open despite the rain!!

Today I'm staying home, after all the activity this week, my back is not thanking me, it took me a good 5 minutes to stand up out f bed this morning..., and so I have to rest it...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

A few pics from our  jaunt yesterday...


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2019)

Love when they lay together like this... Makes me Smile...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 26, 2019)

Went catfishin, caught 7....14 filets in the freezer....


----------



## Liberty (Jul 26, 2019)

norman said:


> Been picking green beans to freeze, harvested beets to pickle, picked cucumbers to giveaway, called my daughter who is not feeling well to tell her I love her.  (she is 60 lol ) My body is so sore from bending over to pick green beans I need a couple of pain relievers really bad, been reading about my balance issues which is... on a scale  of 1-10 with 10 being the best, I am a 4.  No brewski's for me today.


Norman...try standing at the sink...like when brushing your teeth or washing, on one foot for 25 seconds and then the other foot. That is said to improve balance.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2019)

Good Morning Kids... Happy Saturday to YOU all...

Yesterday was pretty busy, got the box of the truck cleaned up, that was driving me nuts, but it's done now... I got the stairs pretty much done... I'll post a picture in the next day or so.  Got the new tree's watered cuz it been so dry and hot, so gave them a good watering... 

Today I might start the new deck, I was looking at what I have left for the summer projects, and that is back deck. Lorie wants a little shack that she and the boys have somewhere to sit in the shed out of the sun... Be good for the Grandson too

And when that is all done, I want to work on the truck body, catch the little rust before it turns into holes. I also want to give the utility trailer a cleanup, new paint, etc...

Well Kids, hope YOU all have a GREAT day... God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 27, 2019)

Got the 4th side of my barn painted this AM...All that is left is the 2 gables..Need an extension ladder to tackle them..Will need to borrow my neighbor's next week..


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 27, 2019)

I had another crap day today--felt totally out of it for most of the day.  Don't know why either.  Feeling better for the past half hour--don't know why either but glad not to feel like crap anymore.  Got my clothes together preparing to wash them, threw out my crappy purse and got another one out to load up, defrosted some chicken for tonight's meal, polished the coffee table, drank a lot of water, ate 2 meals so far, put flea liquid on my dog, fed all the pets, took the dog for 1 walk so far today, turned the AC on--hey maybe that's why I'm feeling better--it is a hot day.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)

I've had a stay at home day, it's been raining all day, and anyway I had to wait in for a delivery of another tower fan... 

Did nothing pretty much all morning , hubs was at work, so I thought I'd laze around  but then he finished much earlier than expected and got home around 2pm so my lazy day was gone..

Cooked dinner, and burnt my hand (4 fingers)  badly on the sheet  pan, OUCH!!!!!!  dropped the whole thing dinner and all onto the kitchen floor and ran my fingers under the tap for 10 minutes before applying aloe vera gel



Watched a 2 hour long film..(an old British movie from the 60's)...very unusual for me to sit through a whole film... 

..and that's been my day folks...

Hope you're feeling better now @Ruthanne


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 28, 2019)

My plans today as usual,walking to church for 10am service,reading the paper,afternoon walk weather permitting


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm fed up!! This morning a Sparrow-hawk has taken 2 of our collared doves.. It's carnage out there, with feathers everywhere!! 

 Oh I know they're wild birds  (the doves) but they are regular visitors to our garden and as close to tame as they can be  and  they nest and raise their young in our trees,  we know them individually...

We've already protected our_ little_ birds with caged feeders...so the SH's can't get to them  but the Doves and pigeons feed on the ground, and the Sparrowhawks even fly right into the trees  and snatch them off the nest!!

I know all the argument about it being ''nature'' and the SH's have a right to live too...... I don't care, I'm sick and tired of their murdering attacks and eating the birds alive. It really upsets me!!

  I want to shoot them..but the bleeding heart do gooders , would be up in arms...( unintended pun)


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 28, 2019)

Good Morning Ladies & Gents...
Well, it's Sunday morning, Had company yesterday, came over to use the pool, Helme get the pipe I cut out down to the garage. I want to clean it up, and put in my metal scrap pile to take in and make some money, eventually. Not lots planned today, maybe drive into the city and visit Lorie's Mom...

I hope YOU all have a good day, and Ruthanne, hoe YOU feel better...
God Bless
Mike


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 28, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I've had a stay at home day, it's been raining all day, and anyway I had to wait in for a delivery of another tower fan...
> 
> Did nothing pretty much all morning , hubs was at work, so I thought I'd laze around  but then he finished much earlier than expected and got home around 2pm so my lazy day was gone..
> 
> ...


Thanks Holly.  Just turned the AC back on.  Hoping it will make me feel better.  It's so muggy here; makes a person feel all washed out.  I hope your hand gets better.


----------



## toffee (Jul 28, 2019)

sunday 28th july'''''''''
got up at 8,30 late really for me -but it was heavy rain -and dark , had breeky'fed animals ' put on dinner for 3 oclock'
read news paper ' painted utility room -well a little bit ' then sat an watched a recorded film called the gift -enjoyed it ; 
weather turned cold so I came on here instead of gardening …….


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I'm fed up!! This morning a Sparrow-hawk has taken 2 of our collared doves.. It's carnage out there, with feathers everywhere!!
> 
> Oh I know they're wild birds  (the doves) but they are regular visitors to our garden and as close to tame as they can be  and  they nest and raise their young in our trees,  we know them individually...
> 
> ...


So sad about the doves, HD.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 28, 2019)

So far so good. Lots done already in-between posts and work its been ok.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2019)

Finished shampooing another area of carpeting in the living/dining room. Upstairs is finished. I'll finish the remaining sitting area in 2 more sections.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Finished shampooing another area of carpeting in the living/dining room. Upstairs is finished. I'll finish the remaining sitting area in 2 more sections.


 I should really shampoo our carpets, they're not disrty per se, or stained  but they probably need a bit of a clean before the winter comes . I put it off because I find with those rented carpet cleaners  I can get at the supermarket or hire shops it seems to make the carpet need cleaning more often... any tips RR ?


----------



## Patio Life (Jul 28, 2019)

seems to make the carpet need cleaning more often...

Scotch Guard makes a product to spray on after cleaning which helps to repel dirt and staining. I would only use it when you can open the windows & doors , it is a chemical you probably shouldn't breath in much.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 28, 2019)

We are doing absolutely nothing. Guess I shouldn't say that. We've been watching the squirrels rob the bird feeders, and trying to figure out how to stop the varmits. Will probably watch NASCAR in a bit. I'm still waiting on a prognosis on my granddaughter with the booboo leg. It's a big deal, since we have a family get together planned for next weekend. If she has a bad break, the party is off....and we all will be disappointed...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> seems to make the carpet need cleaning more often...
> 
> *Scotch Guard makes a product to spray on after cleaning which helps to repel dirt and staining. I would only use it when you can open the windows & doors , it is a chemical you probably shouldn't breath in much.*



Good tip , I'll do a little research on that!! No problem having windows and doors open here, I am a fresh air freak and so my windows and doors are open every day rain or shine..


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 28, 2019)

muggy here. been through 3 shirts already.   Cut down a huge white oak, (about 22" thick) bucked up most of it and split some of it. Brought the backhoe down in the lower meadow and cleared the spot where we'll be making a small pond. I've got a great spring and it seems a waste to not make some use of it.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 28, 2019)

Good Afternoon Folks, Well we didn't do anything today. Been back and forth for some naps. My balance is off a bit today, my pain is 9 out of 10... Has to be the humidity today, or all it is finally getting to me...



Liberty said:


> Norman...try standing at the sink...like when brushing your teeth or washing, on one foot for 25 seconds and then the other foot. That is said to improve balance


Thank you @Liberty  going to see if it helps.



A2ZGrammie said:


> Guess I shouldn't say that. We've been watching the squirrels rob the bird feeders, and trying to figure out how to stop the varmints.


@A2ZGrammie if you were to put a bowl upside down under your feeder, and the same thing above the feeders, then you would cut out the squirrels and chipmunks perfectly... Have attached a few ideas... Hope it helps you out...
God Bless
Mike


----------



## toffee (Jul 28, 2019)

mike sorry to know u have pain bad today ' always another day for chores ……...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 28, 2019)

I didn't enjoy today at all. It's 90 degrees outside and I am inside freezing.  I have a sweater on and am covered with a blanket. We don't have the A/C on because I am always cold because my thyroid level is too low. My poor husband is sitting in the other room with the fan on. I feel soo bad that he has to be hot.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Mike,I hope your pain has subsided today
Today is my volunteer morning at Canopy of Neighbors,will be calling some members to see how they are doing,tell them about upcoming events.I may go to local grocery store,Price Right which is 2 blocks away from CON on my way home


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2019)

It's hot again today after a weekend of Rain... 

It's mid afternoon here..gloriously sunny outdoors.. so I hung the soaking wet garden chair cushions out to dry, they've been in the blazing sun for about 5 hours, and still not dry!!

I pulled all the bindweed out that was wrapped around my  8 foot Choisya shrubs, and got the hedge trimmer out and trimmed back some  other big red robin forsythia  shrubs and Laurel hedging  at the back and corners of the garden. 

Got the washer on now, and waiting for that to finish. ...


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 29, 2019)

Mike, thank you for the help. Really, it's very appreciated.

We've actually tried things like that. We looked at baffles online, which were $60. Got a clearance deal where we found them for $5. They don't work. We've watched the squirrels launch themselves from other branches and get into the feeders. We've tried DIY soda bottle baffles. Those don't work either. Saw a suggestion to put the seed bags over the wires they hang on. Nope. We've been told they can't climb fishing line. I think that's the next attempt. We had some line, but it wouldn't hold the squirrel and the feeder. It broke, and broke the baffle. At least the squirrel ran away. I had a nurse tell me that her family had tried feeding the squirrels, and they would actually knock on the door when the squirrel feeder was empty. They really have become a nuisance. At least there's not half a dozen or more anymore. There's only one, and he just won't give up.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi Mike and everyone, I'm feeling much better than I was this morning.  The past several mornings I have felt ..well..not good..don't know if it's the heat or what.  I feel better now, though after eating a good deal of protein.  Going to try and keep the protein level up.  Took the doggie to the Vet. for her regular visit for her "problem."  She is always so good and everyone there just loves her.  The AC in my car is working very, very well now..thank goodness for AC!  I have laundry I should do but may put it off till tomorrow.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2019)

Good Morning Kids, another sleepless night, going to have a smoke, finish looking here and try again... Well its Tuesday, Breakfast with the boys... Lennie and Carl know what day it is, cuz I always bring home a couple of bacon for them. Haven't done too much cuz of pain, and the heat... Hopefully, get back to it this week... Well I hope YOU all have a GREAT Tuesday... and God Bless YOU all
Mike


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2019)

Slept a lot and woke up feeling very well rested, then ate a sandwich and fell back asleep again.  I always say I must've needed it.  
Doing laundry now and will be glad when it's done.  It was starting to pile up on me.  I need to do a lot of dusting around here and also clean the birdie area.  I keep the vacuum plugged in for that.  Feathers and seeds are something to clean up quite often.  Not much else lined up for today.


----------



## toffee (Jul 30, 2019)

cut all 3 lawns - never ends -- had lunch , fed the tomatoe plants growing , fed the animals, watched tv movie ' then got in washing as storm is coming in … soon be eve meal time to get cooking ..


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 31, 2019)

Well Good Morning Kids Actually slept in today... It was nice. Didn't do anything yesterday except for breakfast with the boys... Going to start the August conversation believe it is August tomorrow... Where did July go? I have so much to do before Fall. Some things have to be done soon! Anyways, I hope YOU all have a GREAT  day... God Bless YOU all..
Mike


----------

